# Looking for biking options in/near Salzberg, Austria



## edgarrison (Dec 20, 2005)

Headed to this area next year and looking for info on bike trails, lodging options, guide services, etc. Not as interested in radical DH action (they do have the Alps, right? , but more of a longer cross country type ride, perhaps daily or multi day trips. Any help most appreciated.


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*further south*



edgarrison said:


> Headed to this area next year and looking for info on bike trails, lodging options, guide services, etc. Not as interested in radical DH action (they do have the Alps, right? , but more of a longer cross country type ride, perhaps daily or multi day trips. Any help most appreciated.


Most of my riding was done further south towards Kitznbuhl or Zell am See. Try this link for some rides around Salzburg/Salzburger Land.


----------



## eric (Jan 22, 2004)

I've been to the Salzkammergut region a number of times over the years. Right out of Salzburg all you do is drive southeast for about an hour, and your in the middle of some wonderful mountainous terrain. Peaks aren't as high and the slopes aren't as steep as in the Alps, though (which is only another hour and a half of driving).


----------

